# Westie Lung Disease



## Hannah Bullock

Hi All, 

I have a 15 year old westie called Kenny, I've had him since I was 7 and he has been my only ever pet. 

He has been diagnosed with Weslie lung disease around 18 months ago, the vet did not make a big deal out of it and never raised any alarm bells, we were under the impression that it was not a server or life threatening condition.

However, back in June this year, Kenny had to go under general anesthetic to remove a lump on his leg and then in July had to have an emergency procedure on his poor... so within the space of 4 weeks he was put under general anesthetic twice.

Ever since his second procedure his breathing has become quite bad, to the point that he collapsed whilst sprinting a couple of weeks ago. I rushed him straight to the emergency vet's, and they were not that concerned and said to just keep an eye on him. Since that point I've been on edge everytime he tries to walk quickly!! 

I'm looking for a westie specialist vet, as I don't believe he's being given the right treatment. I've been told by my vet's that steroids aren't used until the final stages?


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Hannah Bullock said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a 15 year old westie called Kenny, I've had him since I was 7 and he has been my only ever pet.
> 
> He has been diagnosed with Weslie lung disease around 18 months ago, the vet did not make a big deal out of it and never raised any alarm bells, we were under the impression that it was not a server or life threatening condition.
> 
> However, back in June this year, Kenny had to go under general anesthetic to remove a lump on his leg and then in July had to have an emergency procedure on his poor... so within the space of 4 weeks he was put under general anesthetic twice.
> 
> Ever since his second procedure his breathing has become quite bad, to the point that he collapsed whilst sprinting a couple of weeks ago. I rushed him straight to the emergency vet's, and they were not that concerned and said to just keep an eye on him. Since that point I've been on edge everytime he tries to walk quickly!!
> 
> I'm looking for a westie specialist vet, as I don't believe he's being given the right treatment. I've been told by my vet's that steroids aren't used until the final stages?


I am sorry to hear about your dog, it seems to be prevalent more in some breeds more then others and the westie is one of them hence the name westie lung disease but the full name is something called Idopathic pulmonary lung disease. There seems to be possibly more information under Pulmonary lung disease or Idiopathic pulmonary lung disease.

I have managed to find for you a clinicians brief. It gives details what the condition actually is, symptoms, diagnostics and if you scroll down further there is a section of medication and the types of medication that can be used to help manage the condition and alleviate some of the symptoms. If you haven't seen it you should hopefully find it helpful

http://www.cliniciansbrief.com/site...brief.com/files/Consultant_On_Call_Sept06.pdf

These are other links you may also find helpful if you haven't seen them
http://www.caninepulmonaryfibrosis.ulg.ac.be/about-ipf/

https://www.thewebinarvet.com/idiopathic-pulmonary-fibrosis-in-the-dog-and-cat/


----------



## Westie Mum

Hi Hannah

Sorry to hear about your boy.

If it's of any help, this is quite a good page http://www.westielungdisease.co.uk/info/

And search on Facebook. There are a couple of really good Westie groups on there and hopefully somebody in your area could recommend a vet.


----------



## Mary Ann Minick

Hello Hannah,
My nine year old Westie girl has recently received a possible diagnosis of IPF. I am in Chicago. In researching, I have found several articles indicating that therapeutic cold laser treatments have helped in several cases. I will be looking into it myself in the next few days. Is this treatment available where you are? You are more likely to find therapeutic lasers in veterinary hospitals that practice Rehabilitation medicine. I realize it has been a few months since you posted, and I pray Kenny is doing well. I'll keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Lucinda Peterson

Has anyone here had their Westie treated with cold or hot laser therapy? If so, what was the treatment plan, i.e. x amount of times per week, etc. and also, how did your Westie do as the treatments progressed? Our Westie, Lacie, 12 years old, started laser therapy two weeks ago and has had 6 treatments so far. She was doing well after her sixth, yet two days later, she is very out of breath and wheezing. Any insight is really appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lucinda Peterson said:


> Has anyone here had their Westie treated with cold or hot laser therapy? If so, what was the treatment plan, i.e. x amount of times per week, etc. and also, how did your Westie do as the treatments progressed? Our Westie, Lacie, 12 years old, started laser therapy two weeks ago and has had 6 treatments so far. She was doing well after her sixth, yet two days later, she is very out of breath and wheezing. Any insight is really appreciated. Thank you.


Hello... if I was you I'd repost this on Dog Forum under health you should get more help there.


----------



## Lucinda Peterson

Happy Paws2 said:


> Hello... if I was you I'd repost this on Dog Forum under health you should get more help there.


Thank you for your suggestion.


----------

